# Mausklick simulieren



## levtolstoi (9. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

versuche mal die Situation darstellen.
Ich will Mausklicks simulieren in einer fremden Anwendung. Verwende dafür SendMessage und WM_LBUTTONDOWN, bzw. WM_LBUTTONUP. Die Simulation auf den gleichen Button funktioniert nur jedes 2 mal. Wenn ich die fremde Anwendung neu starte, funktioniert es auf Anhieb. Oder wenn ich mit der Pfeiltaste den Fokus vom Button wegnehme, dann funktionert der 2 Klick auch.
Habe versucht den Fokus vom Button wegnehmen, mit WM_KILLFOCUS und WM_SETFOCUS. Es funktioniert nicht!
Vielleicht muss ich die Pfeiltaste simulieren, weiß aber nicht wie.
Evt. gibt es vielleicht andere Ideen?

Gruß


----------



## Gast2 (9. Jun 2010)

Ob es dein Problem löst weiß ich nicht, aber die Klasse Robot bietet Methoden an um Mausklicks und Tastendrücke zu simulieren.
Robot (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)


----------



## levtolstoi (9. Jun 2010)

Ich habe das bis jetzt alles mit JNA und User32.dll gelöst.
Wie kann ich z.B. die Pfeiltaste simulieren?

Gruß


----------



## r.w. (10. Jun 2010)

levtolstoi hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> versuche mal die Situation darstellen.
> Ich will Mausklicks simulieren in einer fremden Anwendung. Verwende dafür SendMessage und WM_LBUTTONDOWN, bzw. WM_LBUTTONUP. Die Simulation auf den gleichen Button funktioniert nur jedes 2 mal. Wenn ich die fremde Anwendung neu starte, funktioniert es auf Anhieb. Oder wenn ich mit der Pfeiltaste den Fokus vom Button wegnehme, dann funktionert der 2 Klick auch.
> ...



Ist vielleicht eine dumme Frage, aber ist der zeitliche Abstand 
zwischen den simulierten Klicks gross genug, um nicht als Doppelklick interpretiert zu werden? 

Hast Du es schon mal mit PostMessage versucht?

Gruss, ROlf


----------



## levtolstoi (10. Jun 2010)

Die Zeit zwischen den Klicks habe ich auch variert.
PostMessage habe ich auch ausprobiert.

Gruß


----------

